# Idaho Black Bear/Wolf



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I am think of doing a DIY Bear/Wolf hunt sometime next year in Idaho, I've never hunted Idaho and would like some information on any good and reasonably close unit with the opportunity to kill both black bear and wolf, I was looking at unit 26 and 27 but not real sure about it. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bear is an easy one. Wolf is the hard one. You would be better off hiring a guide for the wolf. Try the smokey mountains unit.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah I know wolf will be hard to get but might as well try while out hunting bear. Is that unit 43/48


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There are 3 units together but i believe 43 48 and 49 make the group. Been a while cant remember for sure. There are wolves in almost every unit in idaho now. We were hot on their heels 3 times in 43 and 53.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone have any info they would be willing to share


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Bighorn Crags would be a place to go for bears and you may just get lucky enough to get a wolf.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been going out to unit 27 for the last 5 years. I shot one bear have had a bear tag every time. For us it is more if we see a bear than we might make the effort to go for it. Unit 27 is a wildness area so you need horses or willing to fly into a remote landing strip. You can float the Middle Fork but in the Fall it can be pretty rough with low water. Plan on long days on the river.The first year wolf hunting was open, one guy in our group walked right up on a pack bedded down. He unloaded his gun and didn't kill a thing. His whole reason for that trip was to shoot a wolf. Haven't seen any wolfs since then.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info pudel, what unit would you recommend?


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't hunted any other unit besides unit 27. From what I have heard, around Salmon there are a lot bears. A few of those units you can shoot two bears, and they don't charge out of state tag prices. That alone should say something on the bear population.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

There are about a dozen units with discounted nr bear tags. Also anyone interested in a winter wolf hunt should look at the Foundation For Wildlife Management. Group helping to offset costs for those willing to put serious effort into controlling wolves. It only costs $35 to sign up and they will reimburse you up to $500 per wolf for gas, food, traps, snowmobile costs, etc...great program that is really making a difference for Idaho. They only reimburse Dec 1st through the spring season because they are helping the dedicated wolf hunter and don't want to use money raised to pay for anyones deer or elk hunts. Here's a link.

http://www.foundationforwildlifemanagement.org/


----------

